# It frustrates me that it might be bec a use of my looks because I don't have a boyfriend?



## Ilovecolors (Aug 10, 2021)

I might be way below a 0 on the beauty scale physically or rated to be a 1 or 2 or 3 on the beauty scale physucally.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Or it might be just you and how you project yourself. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, and unless you're some kind of monster almost all people in this planet find a mate.


----------



## Pip’sJourney (Mar 17, 2021)

There is much more to beauty than physical features.


----------



## Ilovecolors (Aug 10, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> Or it might be just you and how you project yourself. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, and unless you're some kind of monster almost all people in this planet find a mate.


It frustrates me that it might be just me.


----------



## Ilovecolors (Aug 10, 2021)

Pip’sJourney said:


> There is much more to beauty than physical features.


This is not about just looks this is about me being frustrates that I might not have a boyfriend because of my looks.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

You can't be less attractive than Khloe Kardashian. It's impossible for a human female to break that ugly barrier. It would be like running a 3 minute mile. And she's had a few boyfriends. So it must be something else.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

If you really feel that way there are things you can do to fix it. You are not stuck at one level of attractiveness.


----------



## Pip’sJourney (Mar 17, 2021)

Ilovecolors said:


> This is not about just looks this is about me being frustrates that I might not have a boyfriend because of my looks.


I get that. However, I have known some pretty unattractive people who had many boyfriends. I believe that confidence is one of the most attractive features of a mate. i do not think you are not getting a bf because of your looks. I believe you need to focus on what your passions are. Join clubs.. join groups.. take a class and meet people in those classes. Be you and the best version of you.. find what you love.. and find someone who also loves that thing. They are out there.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ilovecolors said:


> It frustrates me that it might be just me.


Then, I would advice you to start looking inwards and analyze what's making you to have such a negative outlook on yourself. You need to start by faking happiness within yourself until it becomes real. In the meantime try to find out what's making you so unhappy with yourself.

Allow me to tell you a little story that happened to me when I was around 19. My sister's boyfriend (at the time) invited me to a gathering of artists, poets, intellectuals. In our way there he warned me that I was going to meet a very special girl; a girl that was physically repugnant due to some kind of birth defects, but that she was so cool. Long story short, I was introduced to her, and lo and behold I was most certainly so taken aback due to her physical look; nonetheless, after a while of talking to her, I don't remember how but I was looking at her, not her physical being. The way she spoke, the things she said, the way she said them, her manners and demeanor, suddenly made me forget how she looked physically, but all I know is that when I left, I had lost track of time and was left mesmerized by her. When I told this to my sister's boyfriend he just knowingly smile and told me: I told you so, it happens to everyone who meets her for the first time.

If this t girl could impress me that much as a 19 years old good looking guy, imagine you with a different attitude about yourself.

It's how you project yourself, whether by practice or naturally, but if you learn you could be getting men to ge interested in you.
There's a saying to goes like this: the ugly girl's luck the beautiful girl wishes it.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Yes, if you are very unattractive, it will likely be difficult to get a boyfriend that you would want. Sorry, that is the reality. Men are visual.

That being said, most people are not inherently ugly so I’d focus on making the most of what you have. Instead of being frustrated, do the work to be your best possible self.

Maximize your positive/attractive traits and minimize the negative/unattractive ones
Control the things that you can control. If you are overweight, get in shape. If you are unkempt, start taking better care of your hair, clothes, etc.

And be a pleasant, fun person to be around. That’s important as well.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok. Describe yourself. How old are you? What about you do you feel is unattractive?

Also, you say you can't find a boyfriend? What are you looking for in boyfriend material? How are you searching?


----------



## Ilovecolors (Aug 10, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> Then, I would advice you to start looking inwards and analyze what's making you to have such a negative outlook on yourself. You need to start by faking happiness within yourself until it becomes real. In the meantime try to find out what's making you so unhappy with yourself.
> 
> Allow me to tell you a little story that happened to me when I was around 19. My sister's boyfriend (at the time) invited me to a gathering of artists, poets, intellectuals. In our way there he warned me that I was going to meet a very special girl; a girl that was physically repugnant due to some kind of birth defects, but that she was so cool. Long story short, I was introduced to her, and lo and behold I was most certainly so taken aback due to her physical look; nonetheless, after a while of talking to her, I don't remember how but I was looking at her, not her physical being. The way she spoke, the things she said, the way she said them, her manners and demeanor, suddenly made me forget how she looked physically, but all I know is that when I left, I had lost track of time and was left mesmerized by her. When I told this to my sister's boyfriend he just knowingly smile and told me: I told you so, it happens to everyone who meets her for the first time.
> 
> ...


People shouldn't call other


DudeInProgress said:


> Yes, if you are very unattractive, it will likely be difficult to get a boyfriend that you would want. Sorry, that is the reality. Men are visual.
> 
> That being said, most people are not inherently ugly so I’d focus on making the most of what you have. Instead of being frustrated, do the work to be your best possible self.
> 
> ...


It frustrates me that I might never find a boyfriend.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

God made you in His image so you’re as beautiful as anyone. Your typing needs a little work though 😆


----------



## Ilovecolors (Aug 10, 2021)

CatholicDad said:


> God made you in His image so you’re as beautiful as anyone. Your typing needs a little work though 😆


This is not just about looks it's about me being frustrated about not having a boyfriend because of my looks.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm as shallow as they come, but even I acknowledge that beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder, many women I found very attractive that others didn't find so. I also consider myself quite average yet my partner thinks I'm the hottest thing alive, and she can have her pick of anyone so 🤷‍♂️ 

However, even if you lack in facial features - which I doubt, because it's quite rare for someone to be universally unattractive... you can still work on your body which many men find more important than facial features. Like my partner's sister, I always wondered how my partner got all the pretty genes but her sister works on her body instead and finds no shortage of men. Now let's say it's impossible for you to work on your body for some reason, you can always get surgery! But even if you have no interest in that, you can still work on your personality or your wealth like many men do. 

'Tis life, and never is hope ever lost. That's always options.


----------



## Ilovecolors (Aug 10, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> I'm as shallow as they come, but even I acknowledge that beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder, many women I found very attractive that others didn't find so. I also consider myself quite average yet my partner thinks I'm the hottest thing alive, and she can have her pick of anyone so 🤷‍♂️
> 
> However, even if you lack in facial features - which I doubt, because it's quite rare for someone to be universally unattractive... you can still work on your body which many men find more important than facial features. Like my partner's sister, I always wondered how my partner got all the pretty genes but her sister works on her body instead and finds no shortage of men. Now let's say it's impossible for you to work on your body for some reason, you can always get surgery! But even if you have no interest in that, you can still work on your personality or your wealth like many men do.
> 
> 'Tis life, and never is hope ever lost. That's always options.


What number on the beauty scale is universally unattractive?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ilovecolors said:


> What number on the beauty scale is universally unattractive?


Beauty, once again, is in the eye of the beholder, meaning it is subjective. Meaning that everyone's tastes are different. Universally unattractive would be 0-3 in EVERYONE's beauty scale, which is very rare! And know this is coming from someone who is quite shallow!

And even then, as I mentioned, there are ways to bypass this issue (working on your other features), fixing it temporarily (makeup), fixing it permanently (via surgery), or bypass physicality completely (personality/wealth). There's always a solution.


----------



## Ilovecolors (Aug 10, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Beauty, once again, is in the eye of the beholder, meaning it is subjective. Meaning that everyone's tastes are different. Universally unattractive would be 0-3 in EVERYONE's beauty scale, which is very rare! And know this is coming from someone who is quite shallow!
> 
> And even then, as I mentioned, there are ways to bypass this issue (working on your other features), fixing it temporarily (makeup), fixing it permanently (via surgery), or bypass physicality completely (personality/wealth). There's always a solution.


It frustrates me that it might be difficult for me to find a boyfriend because I'm rated to be way below a 0 or a 1 on the beauty scale physically.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Ilovecolors said:


> What number on the beauty scale is universally unattractive?


 first of all I WILL NOT DEBATE attractiveness with someone that I don't know what they are like ,
if you want to test your face there are many tests on the net you can try ,if it is that important to you 
since men are said to judge women in their attractiveness , i will let you in on what some men see as attractiveness 
first when we see a new woman the first look we process a number of things , one is smile we like a woman with a smile it makes it easier to approach her hair is important no matter how long as long as it is healthy with a shine and brushed look , nothing as bad as hair that looks like the person has not washed in a week , 
posture is next if the girl is standing head up chest out confident walk , 
the style is another thing we see from a far if the girl is dressed n the worst thing is many layers that hide her shape 
I am not saying to show all just what is showing you body type to its best ,nothing as bad as showing too much you don't want to go over the line and men like to use their own mind ,


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Ilovecolors said:


> It frustrates me that it might be difficult for me to find a boyfriend because I'm rated to be way below a 0 or a 1 on the beauty scale physically.


 I have see guys talk on internet sites about this 1 to 10
i have never seen them talk of any girl under a 7 so for you to keep using the 0 or 1 is just taking it too far 
what many of these guys say is they don't go for the 9 or 10 type girls because they are no good in bed and that that are too much into themselves and don't prefect their bedroom skills they think it is enough to just good good , 
men all so use your terminology many the guys around you are thinking your a 9 or 10 and one afraid to go near you because they think they have not a chance of dating a 10 because they see them self as a 4 or 5 it is the gay guys and the seducers that see them self as gods gift and a 10+++

once we meet a woman we get past the looks bit and like to know the person , and honesty , and personality becomes more important than any looks ,


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I've seen some really ugly women find boyfriends and get married. If they can do it, you can do it. Unless it is something other than your looks holding you back.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ilovecolors said:


> It frustrates me that it might be difficult for me to find a boyfriend because I'm rated to be way below a 0 or a 1 on the beauty scale physically.


Well, we've offered plenty of solutions.
This is life, we can sit around being frustrated about things we can't control all day, and never get anywhere - OR we can take control of our life, find a solution that suits us best, work on it, and achieve what we want out of life.

Not everyone is gifted with amazing looks, amazing bodies, amazing wallets, whatever - most of us have to work for them.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

the first thing you need to be able to love another person is to love yourself , if you can't love yourself see the good points in yourself , feel good about the person you are , how can someone that does not know you see it , 

you need to stop looking in the mirror for what others see in you you need to look at the person , 
I have never seen a really ugly women , may be i have just been lucky , or may be it is how I look at people 

I have come across some very nasty people , some twisted people that makes me feel they are put on earth as an argument for compulsorily contraception , 

some people are just bad to the core , some people have a large chip , 
some people think we are in interested with them when we all have enough to look after our own affairs 

most people are just holding it together they put out a outward image that i am fine , facebook is full of it 
when was the last time you looked at facebook and saw someone post the fight they had last night with someone 
or other bad things that happens in real life ,


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I suggest you work on your conversational skills.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

why not make a dating site profile , I bet you would get a lot of help here from others to do so 
I have worked with models and it is not the super good looking girl that gets the best results when I show the photos after , and some can go from one look to a much different look in a shoot


----------



## Ilovecolors (Aug 10, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> I suggest you work on your conversational skills.


I can fix myself up too. Not just have conversational skills.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Ilovecolors said:


> What number on the beauty scale is universally unattractive?


This site will rate your face and body separately and then explain the rating.






Am I pretty or ugly? Face beauty analysis test


Am I pretty or ugly? Find out how beautiful your face is. Free face beauty analysis test!




www.prettyscale.com





If you use it I recommend trying it on some of your favorite celebrities as well, I did to get an idea of whether it works or not.

I looked this up the last time I read a post (in this case from a guy) saying “this site said I am ugly and I’ll never get a girlfriend”. I think he scored a 5 on the site for his face, he didn’t look that bad to me.

With that said, it doesn’t matter as far as getting a boyfriend. I really believe there is someone for everyone but if you’re really fixated by numerical scores related to beauty that site will do it.


----------

